# GDA/Diatoms, still won't go away.



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

the reading look fine to me.
Can you mention your dosing schedule ?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

How long's it been since you changed your tank bulbs?

It does sound like brown algae; any room in the tank for oto cats?


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

Dosing is standard 20-40 gallon EI. I've been doing 1/2tsp K, 1/4 tsp N, and 1/16tsp P, and 12mL plantex. All 3 times a week, plantex and P dosed on opposite days. I've been leaving out the Phosphate the last few weeks as there is enough mulm to supply, and tests have been over 1ppm all the time. The plantex is mixed according the Rex's recommendations. I also add a few mL of excel here and there when I remember

The bulbs are about 6-7 months old, they are T5's.  I've tried to find oto's here, you'd think in a city of million at least one place would have them, so far no luck. I'm going to go visit some LFS's tomorrow to see if my luck improves. All though I'd rather find the problem and fix.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

How often are you changing out your CO2 bottles?


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

1 every 5-6 days. I have a pressurized system on order, but aquarium plants isn't shipping to Canada until April.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

What kind of substrate are you using, and have you moved it around recently? Brown algae is supposed to need silicates...


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

Substrate is standard aquarium gravel. Most its moved around is to replant a few stems of Rotala. 

Went to every fish store In town today, nobody had oto's.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's probably your source then- silicates from gravel dust. If you keep wiping the algae off it should subdue in time. Otos would help if you can find any, though.


----------



## ummyeah (Jul 8, 2007)

Did you just say gravel dust? Gravel doesn't dissolve like sugar indefinitely. His tank is two years old remember. Read this: http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/jan2003/feature.htm


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

My read of that article actually supported my theory?

Said that silica dissolves more readily in FW than in SW. Point of that article was recommending adding silica to reef tanks as there are desirable SW organisms that need the silica (various algae, radiolarians, and silicoflagellates, etc.)

In a typical FW aquarium setting though, what else uses silicates besides diatomacious brown algae?


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

Maybe I should have noted that its not the most "real" gravel. Its that stuff most LFS have thats coated in some form of clear plastic or lacquer to make it nice and shiny, so there shouldn't be silicates coming off it.


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

Whats the easiest way to clean my rotala/rotunda? The algae is easy to wipe off, but I find that leaves rip off very easily as well. There a trick to doing it?


----------



## fish dork (Jan 13, 2008)

colinthebassist said:


> 1 every 5-6 days. I have a pressurized system on order, but aquarium plants isn't shipping to Canada until April.


 
Yeehaw this is exactly my issue as well!!! Just got the notice from UPS that it'll be shipped on the 1st of April. I think everything is right, you just need to get the CO2 steady... I believe this to be my problem as well


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah I've heard lots of reports from people that after going the pressurized route the tank became much more balanced. Hopefully the investment pays off. 

I'm going to attempt to totally clean all my plants and give the glass a good scraping. Who knows, maybe It won't grow back this time.


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

*GDA/Diatoms, still won't go away*

Anybody have anymore ideas for how I can get rid of this stuff. Its to the point where its starting to kill off my rotala. I've scrubbed it off, and within a day or two its back at full force.

On a better note, my pressurized system arrived. Still have to get the tank filled and find a decent check valve to use until I order a brass one from Rex.


----------



## teban (Feb 2, 2006)

hi guys just want to clear something what exactly are silicates and what are its sources. i have recently reformed my tank and had to reform it again due to the sudden browning of most if not all the surroundings of my tank.

thanks!


----------

